# Fly agaric cottage..Scotland.



## Mikeymutt (Oct 8, 2016)

This was another place I went Stussy and missy on a day out deep in the middle of nowhere in Scotland.it was another small cottage just two up two down,but as we entered I was surprised how retro it was.a real seventies early eighties look to it.


----------



## Bones out (Oct 8, 2016)

Trippin on that carpet man!


----------



## Sam Haltin (Oct 8, 2016)

Every item in this house is seventies. From the wallpaper to the furniture to the carpets to the kitchen items. A lot of the furniture here my parents had in our house. The bed in picture 6 I have slept in a similar one in my grandmas house. That's a good find and brought back many memories.


----------



## Dirus_Strictus (Oct 8, 2016)

Hugh Jorgan said:


> Every item in this house is seventies. From the wallpaper to the furniture to the carpets to the kitchen items. A lot of the furniture here my parents had in our house. The bed in picture 7 I have slept in a similar one in my grandmas house. That's a good find and brought back many memories.



Whilst it is quite clear that this cottage had its last major redecoration in the 70's and is furnished with items from various decades, the bed is a patented item from the 1920's / 30's. This is indicated by the the lefthand bottom end of the wooden side rails from the woven steel wire bed base, that supported the mattress, being reveal. One could tension this bloody great 'spring' with a cranked spanner - as a lads, me and my brother soon found out that the tighter you wound it up, the more bounce you got - great fun until the bed foot went through a floorboard joint and Dad was not well pleased. Happy days!


----------



## jsp77 (Oct 9, 2016)

Another great report mikey, so much left behind and looks untouched.


----------



## HughieD (Oct 9, 2016)

I keep saying it but yet another stunning report Mikey


----------



## brickworx (Oct 9, 2016)

That's beautiful, really nice set there, great photos mate....thanks


----------



## Mikeymutt (Oct 9, 2016)

Thank you all for the nice comments.it certainly had a retro feel to it.and thsnks for the extra info ds.a great insight as always from you


----------



## smiler (Oct 9, 2016)

There are some nice bits n pieces left in there Mikey, as usual you got the pics, I'd guess someone bin dossing down there but they're showing respect for the place as in the homemade candle holder, I enjoyed it, Thanks


----------



## Potter (Oct 9, 2016)

Wow! I'm loving this. What a find. Great photos, with great use of HDR.


----------



## Dam_01 (Oct 9, 2016)

Nice set of images there. Quite aside, I've been in a extremely derelict cottage recently, almost exactly the same minus furniture and fittings but weirdly almost exactly the same bedframe in the upstairs!


----------



## Brewtal (Oct 10, 2016)

Wow that's pretty special. Surprisingly clean looking I have to say. Mega trippy interiors so great choice of name! Nice one, thanks for sharing.


----------



## UrbanX (Oct 10, 2016)

Brilliant, thanks for sharing!


----------



## Kacy_M (Oct 17, 2016)

This is a bloody brilliant post! I'm sure my nan used to have one of those tall ashtrays in her house  Thanks for sharing, really enjoyed having a nose!


----------

